# Oldest stock on the ASX



## NewToTheTrade (27 October 2011)

Hi, Was just wondering what the oldest stock on the asx was.
I've found Milton, is there any older stocks?


----------



## McLovin (27 October 2011)

AGL was the second company to list on the Sydney Exchange in 1871. BHP listed in 1885. I'm not sure about when WH Soul Pats listed but it was a long time ago. Westfield was about ~1960.


----------



## theartglasshouse (27 October 2011)

Gillard...although she was taken over by the greens...heeehaaaw...nothing like a donkey vote...


----------

